# Hand Crafted Leather Bibles



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.oldleather.com/oldleatherbibles.html


----------



## Casey (Dec 22, 2006)

Need summa dis to get dat --


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

This one is Reasonable however, and would be the one I would be interested in. Love the Side binding, kind of like the Journaling bible I have, which is very small.


http://www.oldleather.com/catalog/item/838980/427648.htm



StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Need summa dis to get dat --


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

I've bought a couple of bibles from these people. They are top notch.

http://www.lewisbibles.com/


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

I found this site as well. How do they compare with what you see on the Mid-Evil Binding ( Ribbed ) ?



Blueridge reformer said:


> I've bought a couple of bibles from these people. They are top notch.
> 
> http://www.lewisbibles.com/


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

caddy said:


> I found this site as well. How do they compare with what you see on the Mid-Evil Binding ( Ribbed ) ?



They use calfskin and cowhide in thier top of the line bibles. They don't do any midevil type coverings.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2006)

Interesting...

You can send a Bible or a book that you like and have them bind it in really nice leather:
http://www.oldleather.com/custombinding.html

You could buy a paperback Geneva Study Bible and bind it up custom style!


----------



## Casey (Dec 22, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I've bought a couple of bibles from these people. They are top notch.
> 
> http://www.lewisbibles.com/


Why only KJV and NIV? Those are basically the only two translations I _wouldn't_ want . . .


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 22, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Interesting...
> 
> You can send a Bible or a book that you like and have them bind it in really nice leather:
> http://www.oldleather.com/custombinding.html
> ...




Also Mcspadden specializes in rebinding bibles...cool videos to watch on the process

http://www.mcspaddenbookbindery.com/


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Seeing all of these beautifully bound leather bibles is causing me to covet... 

It's all yall's fault!!!


----------



## caddy (Dec 22, 2006)

Now your thinking what I am thinking! 

I wish they could add the creeds & confessions at the end, like my Spirit of the Reformation Bible. Probably not, but we'll see. I would like wide margins as well. I mark up Bibles like there's no tomorrow.

Also wish I had the choice of NKJV or ESV, or Geneva, but now it sounds like I'm creating my own personalized division huh ?  







SemperFideles said:


> Interesting...
> 
> You can send a Bible or a book that you like and have them bind it in really nice leather:
> http://www.oldleather.com/custombinding.html
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2006)

caddy said:


> Now your thinking what I am thinking!
> 
> I wish they could add the creeds & confessions at the end, like my Spirit of the Reformation Bible. Probably not, but we'll see. I would like wide margins as well. I mark up Bibles like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> Also wish I had the choice of NKJV or ESV, or Geneva, but now it sounds like I'm creating my own personalized division huh ?



You could just buy a bible, creeds and confessions that were about the same size and bind them all together.


----------



## caddy (Dec 23, 2006)

True

From Sandy at "Oldleather.com" on adding the Creeds & Confessions to a Bible:

_"If you provide me with a copy of the Creeds and Confessions, printed the same size as the bible you want, you can pay stitching charges to add it. Here is the listing of additional charges: _
http://www.oldleather.com/details.html _"

_ 




SemperFideles said:


> You could just buy a bible, creeds and confessions that were about the same size and bind them all together.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2006)

caddy said:


> True
> 
> From Sandy at "Oldleather.com" on adding the Creeds & Confessions to a Bible:
> 
> ...



That site is totally in my bookmarks now. Very cool. I might have one of my New Geneva Study Bibles that is hardbound right now put in a nice leather binding.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 23, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> That site is totally in my bookmarks now. Very cool. I might have one of my New Geneva Study Bibles that is hardbound right now put in a nice leather binding.




I've had this site bookmarked for some time; just waiting for the money to do anything about it! 

I have a Biblia Sacra (Greek and Hebrew scriptures bound together in one volume) that I've been wanting to get rebound since it lost its cover about six months ago. As anybody who has one of these copies of the Scriptures can attest, the binding on these things are just awful. Anyone who uses theirs with any regularity will need it replaced within a year or two at best. 

The great thing about this company is that they will customize for you. You can add embossing, extra ribbon markers, medieval style leather wraps/knots for enclosure, etc. You could walk around looking just like St. Jerome (check out the painting used on the cover of Hughes Oliphant Old's _The Reading and Preaching of the Scriptures in the Worship of the Christian Church: The Patristic Age_) - I think I'd ditch the red hat and white gloves, however.


----------

